# Jean Daillé on Rome’s additions to authentic Christianity



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2019)

... Besides the H[oly] Scriptures which are divinely inspired, which she confesseth with us, she would have us receive with the same faith and respect all the traditions which she approves of. ...

For more, see Jean Daillé on Rome’s additions to authentic Christianity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

